# Where my lax bros at?!?



## HinduWiff (Apr 30, 2012)

this thread is for lax bros that love to lax and blow herbs.. we enjoy a fresh penny with cakki shorts and mid calf socks.. our hobbies include wall ball, smoking kush, and growing kush.. express your college lax views and oh yeah, GO VIRGINIA!!!


----------



## bundee1 (May 5, 2012)

Nobody likes lax


----------



## semor90 (May 7, 2012)

Bang Bros!


----------

